# Greetings from Saint Maarten



## Brother Darren (Jan 23, 2016)

Living here part time...

Enjoying to site, smart and witty men on here.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Bro Darren


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2016)

Greetings Brother. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brother Darren (Jan 26, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi Bro Darren


Hello, Brother.


----------



## Brother Darren (Jan 26, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings Brother. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you, Brother.  Looking forward to learning and sharing with like-minded Brethren.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------

